# Detailingworld™ Review -TDG MUTLI PRODUCT REVIEW



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Detailingworld™ Review <TDG Multi Product Review>*

*Introduction:*

Many Thanks to TDG products for sending them in to be reviewed -

Products Reviewed

TDG Pre PH Neutral prewash

FE Ph7 Blueberry Wheels

Ph Neutral Wash

Raspberry Wheel Seal

Who are TDG ?

TDG inspired by detail, created by enthusiasts, developed for you. Luxury car cleaning products hand made, hand poured and hand labelled to keep costs at a minimum for you.

Instagramtdgproducts

http://www.tdgstore.co.uk/products

*The Products:*



Products Arrived packaged well in bubble wrap 
These look like trade products with concise easy instructions

PH Wash
ow new formula Prewash Gel, same great cleaning ability but higher concentrate
We have managed to create a pre-wash foaming agent that produces rich foam at good dilution rates, great cleaning ability whilst still being completely ph neutral. This foam formula safely and effectively lifts dirt and grime off all exterior surfaces without stripping any lsp or wax protection, even neat!
TDG recommend adding 50-100ml to your lance bottle depending on water quality, topped up with warm water or de-ionised water for best results, completely cover your vehicle and allow appropriate dwell time but don't let it dry on surface so avoid using in direct sunlight, rinse off with pressure washer and your ready for the wash stage.

Blueberry Wheels 
DG inspired by detail, created by enthusiasts, developed for you. Hand made, hand poured and hand labelled.
An Acid Free Wheel Cleaner Concentrate with a unique formula helps break down road grime, brakedust and general filth, quickly and safely. Suitable for all alloys.
Shake well, dilute with 5 parts warm clean water, 1 part concentrate, spray a generous amount all over your wheel, allow to dwell for a minute or 2 then power rinse off. If the wheel is seriously heavily contaminated some agitation may be required with a soft detailing brush. DO NOT allow to stand on wheel for over 5mins.
Can be used upto 10:1 on lightly soiled alloys, or upto 30:1 on sealed alloys.

Raspberry Wheel Seal 
DG Inspired by detail, created by enthusiasts, developed for you. Hand made, hand poured and hand labelled car detailing products.
Raspberry Wheel Seal, fantastically quick and easy protection for your alloy wheels. Creates a durable, dirt repellent hydrophobic coating to help keep wheels cleaner for longer and make cleaning again a breeze, and check out that added gloss!!
Initially best with a neat coat for maximum durability. Thoroughly clean and dry wheels prior to application. Spray over alloy wheels and allow a minute bonding time, then simply wipe away. No hard buffing residues here.
Once applied can be wet coat applicated each wash to aid durabilty by simply misting over cleaned alloys while still wet and rinsing off and drying as normal.
If you're after quick and easy protection it can just be used as a wetcoat for few weeks durabilty.

*The Method:*

So we used all these products today on wheels -

Started with



Wheel was rinsed and then Blueberry was applied









Doing Its Thing



Rinsed





Whislt it was dwelling we mixed up a shampoo mix instead of using a snowfoam









Then once we had finishing the blueberry we washed the wheel thoroughly with the premix









Rinsed again to leave a really clean wheel



We moved onto the Raspberry wheel seal


Spraying onto and then after leaving for a minute it was buffed off













We did a test on how the seal worked almost immediately










Went on to try the prewash further see if it would perform like a shampoo - did a good job







Finish




*Price:*

PH Neutral Wash £8.99 (500ml)

http://www.tdgstore.co.uk/product/tdg-ph-neutral-prewash-concentrate

TDG BLuberry Wheels £9.99 (500ml)

http://www.tdgstore.co.uk/product/tdg-blueberry-wheels-nonacidic-5-1-concentrate

Raspberry Wheel Seal £5.99 (250ml) / £7.99 (500ml)

http://www.tdgstore.co.uk/product/tdg-raspberry-wheel-seal

*Would I use it again?:*

Blueberry Wheel - Smells a lot better than most wheel cleaners - Does a good job and you could see the Wheels Changing from the Blue cling gel to Red fallout style cleaning

PH Wash - Really great smell of lemon sherbert - Wash ability is good , slick feel and good cleaning ability - worked well using as a shampoo instead of snowfoam

Raspberry wheel seal - Again the Smell was lovely, very easy to apply and quick solution for quick sealing of wheels easy on easy off

All 3 products were good - they all smell really good, and they all do what they say on the packaging all in all I will use all 3 products again

*Conclusion:*

Pleasantly surprised by all 3 products - Wheel cleaner had enough bite clung really well and rinsed easily

Wash great smell wanted to keep using it - good cleaning ability , nice slickness and foams well

Wheel Seal - Easy on Easy off , spray wait a minute and buff wheels sealed quick and efficient

Great products at a good price

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

